# what our parents push u to do.



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

my parents want me to go to college... as of now, looks like wyotech is in order, i hate book work and i'm at home in a shop


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

mine too. I am thinking UWGB, or Saint Norberts, both in green bay


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I was going to go into engineering, i have the smarts to do it... but i just can't afford going to a good school and i really don't want to go to school for another 5yrs. I'm better in a shop, so thats where i'm gonna go... I have a friend that wants to go in together on a business so i'm gonna see how that goes


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wanna work in a bowshop for the rest of my life.  I wish but I really don't know what I will do. I know how to run cnc and manual machines. I just wanna make good money hahaha.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

My dad pushes me to work hard at the farm. He even bought me some sheep (with my money) that im suposed to raise and sell. I hope thatll pay for my bow. if anybodys interested Ill ship 2 month old lambs $150tyd Paypal only:wink: Im pretty sure a book of stamps will get them to you


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Im going to U of Iowa for mechanical engineering. We'll see how this turns out haha. Ill let you know in a few years. But yes parents are pushy but they look out for you.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mine aren't bad, they just want me to make enough mney so I can look after them when they get older. lol


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

ya. my lil Sis is going to teneesse for college so I guess I have to stayfor a little while. but then I'm off to south Carolina for a job that pays 100k a year at beginner level


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats pretty good pay, what you gonna go do?


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

My parents want me to pursue college and then come and run the 4 generation buissness so i guess thats my fate.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine certainly tried. Of course as my longbows went from simple sticks with so-so performance to top notch composite hybrids with excellent performance and craftsmanship in a little over a year, they don't have much ground to stand on. Especially since I'm not costing them anything


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

kegan said:


> Mine certainly tried. Of course as my longbows went from simple sticks with so-so performance to top notch composite hybrids with excellent performance and craftsmanship in a little over a year, they don't have much ground to stand on. Especially since I'm not costing them anything


Yeah I could actually see you going kinda big in the traditional archery world.


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

N7709K said:


> Thats pretty good pay, what you gonna go do?


I'm gunna be an information scientist.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Yeah I could actually see you going kinda big in the traditional archery world.


Thanks! I'm always looking to improve


----------

